# Any timeshares IN Quebec or Montreal?



## falmouth3 (Mar 24, 2007)

We'd like to take a trip to either Quebec or Montreal.  It looks like all of the resorts near Quebec are near skiing, not in the city.  Is there anything in either of these cities?

Sue


----------



## Luanne (Mar 24, 2007)

Not that I am aware of.  At least there weren't any when we went to both cities a few years ago.

We stayed at a great place in Montreal that someone here recommended.  Le Square Phillips.  Good location, large rooms with laundry facilities on site.  We had two bedrooms and a small kitchen.  As much room as some timeshares we've stayed in.


----------



## vanclan (Mar 25, 2007)

*Timeshares in quebec*

Here is a previous thread which describes some of the timeshares near Quebec.  Hopefully this might help to answer some of your questions. 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38399


----------



## Aldo (Mar 26, 2007)

Auberge Geopremiere in St. Hippolyte is very nice, but yes about 40 minutes easy drive outside of Montreal.


I love Quebec, both the countryside and the cities.  I WISH there were opportunities for timeshare weeks right in the major cities.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry but as stated, the closest are about 30-40 min of drive from either place ....    I dont think it's in a future plan to see a TS closer but it would definitely be great idea!


----------



## ailin (Mar 28, 2007)

We've stayed at the Club Vacances Toutes Saisons, I think it only took about 20 minutes to drive to Quebec City.  The resort is Gold Crown, but doesn't deserve it IMO since the furnishings are very basic.


----------

